# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  The correct way to prepare and plant Glossostigma elatinoides

## ConcaveLiNkiN

Hello Everybody,

planting Glossostigma elatinoides is a back breaking job and alot of us just did not have the "back" to do it the proper way, not to mention myself. We tend to lump everything together and stuff it into the substrate.

This was how I planted Glossostigma elatinoides since day 1:


with my lazy preparation:


and 2 weeks later:


notice the changes? I supposed there is no growth! I therefore brought this picture to a friend in Fishy Business. And this was what he said: "Wrong way of planting liao, Don't be lazy! Go break the Glosso into stalks and re-plant them." I was thinking, into STALKS!!?? Are crazy? Do you happen to know how many stalks are there within my 10 lumps of glosso?? Well, it did not work for me the first time, so what the heck, I shall give it a shot:



when I was peeling up the lumps of glosso, I notice that alot of the runners were not able to develope and started to rot due to me lumping them together. That was why it should not had been planted my way, and then the back breaking job:




That was actually the right method. Anyway, I will update more in days to come.

Thank you all for reading my grandfather story. Stay tune!

----------


## limz_777

faster way is actually single stalk

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

The way I plant (and also the way that I promote) is to plant single stalks, in a pattern identical to the number 5 on the dice. Plant the 5s along the edges of the stone or wood placement. 

If at least 2 of the 4 plantlets grow towards the center plantlet, you will have a cluster of glosso.

----------


## sparco212001

useful information!

----------


## ConcaveLiNkiN

> faster way is actually single stalk


I have tried my best methods to actually break them into single stalks, taking into consideration there are still roots and leaves within the stalk. Some were beyond the possibilities of breaking further, therefore I left some of them as it is.  :Smug:

----------


## ConcaveLiNkiN

> The way I plant (and also the way that I promote) is to plant single stalks, in a pattern identical to the number 5 on the dice. Plant the 5s along the edges of the stone or wood placement. 
> 
> If at least 2 of the 4 plantlets grow towards the center plantlet, you will have a cluster of glosso.


Very true, I did not really think of that initially. My focus was actually to surround the rocks and beneath the wood.

----------


## misa

This thread came at the right time as I'm preparing to try out glosso! Thanks for the wonderful explanation!

----------


## Berny

why not plant mini glosso? 
soil at the top is powder soil.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Atham

Thanks for sharing. Looking forward to your updates.  :Smile:

----------


## ConcaveLiNkiN

> why not plant mini glosso? 
> soil at the top is powder soil.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4


I am using glossy for mid-ground purposes. Mini glossy will be a little too small for me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Berny

mini glosso is hc size, after it fully carpet, I believe that it will be super pretty

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## magpie

Where to get this mini glosso? Will it grow tall like normal glosso over time?

----------


## Berny

got mine from eoa, majority at bad condition, but need it urgently hence didn't complain. mostly melted, now at recovery stage

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## felix_fx2

> I have tried my best methods to actually break them into single stalks, taking into consideration there are still roots and leaves within the stalk. Some were beyond the possibilities of breaking further, therefore I left some of them as it is.


when your see growth after planting stalk by stalk, it is actually worth it. no need alot of roots just abit is enough.
if your lazy, plant 2-3 stalks together, but the growth abit messy thou it still carpets.

your tank is doing well, keep it up man!

----------


## Berny

I did a small experiment on my side, planting stalk by stalk vs 2-3 per group vs whole bunch and I observe that 2-3 per group is good if there's water movement nearby, if no movement, stalk by stalk grows best. whole bunch... all melt off together without new sprout regardless of placing 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## ConcaveLiNkiN

> I did a small experiment on my side, planting stalk by stalk vs 2-3 per group vs whole bunch and I observe that 2-3 per group is good if there's water movement nearby, if no movement, stalk by stalk grows best. whole bunch... all melt off together without new sprout regardless of placing 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4


Like! Great experiment.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## ConcaveLiNkiN

> when your see growth after planting stalk by stalk, it is actually worth it. no need alot of roots just abit is enough.
> if your lazy, plant 2-3 stalks together, but the growth abit messy thou it still carpets.
> 
> your tank is doing well, keep it up man!


Cannot cannot. Been lazy once and the effect is obvious. Plants do not like to be planted by lazy people like me, need to make the plants like me by being more hardworking and planting them right.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## David

eRic.....I truly admire your determination with hair grass and glosso.....how's your back?... :Laughing:

----------


## ConcaveLiNkiN

> eRic.....I truly admire your determination with hair grass and glosso.....how's your back?...


Great! Can still stand slightly straight but with an urge to reach for the bottom of anything covered with water. Think could be the post aquatic planting syndrome. Heehee...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## HeMan

My 1st planted tank I planted my glosso in 2-4 stalks. Result very good

Stalk by stalk still advisable , but its really tedious. Result will be best cause you wont
see many empty patches when your tank matures

I plant my glosso very deep into the soil until only the tip of the leave can be seen

----------


## felix_fx2

> Cannot cannot. Been lazy once and the effect is obvious. Plants do not like to be planted by lazy people like me, need to make the plants like me by being more hardworking and planting them right.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





> My 1st planted tank I planted my glosso in 2-4 stalks. Result very good
> 
> Stalk by stalk still advisable , but its really tedious. Result will be best cause you wont
> see many empty patches when your tank matures
> 
> I plant my glosso very deep into the soil until only the tip of the leave can be seen


Haha, Love the way you two say it.

verdict is, stalk by stalk the best still. Even when small bunches still work but growth not cover all.  :Smile:

----------

